# Bluetooth/Air Suspension MMI?



## bANONYMOUS (Jul 14, 2015)

I just bought a 2008 Q7 4.2L Gas V8 S-Line, I tried to set up my phone to stream music VIA Bluetooth, couldn't figure it out, watched some YouTube videos, everything is working until the point where it's suppose to say "Audi" as a pairing option on my phone, it never comes up, tried multiple different devices, ones with different version of Android, even tried my friends iPhone, nothing comes up. Did more digging and found it might be factory disabled in VCDS, checked that and everything seemed fine and all options correct for "enabled", tried disabling and re-enabling, didn't do anything. 

Now I'm down to three options, possibly a failed MMI update bricking the Bluetooth module, if someone could direct me to where it's physically located incase I have to change it, that would be awesome.
Second option is sourcing some blank CDs from friends so I can burn a copy of the lated MMI update and do the update myself to the current north american version, mine is slightly out of date and there's no Audi dealer here to do this for me. Hopfully this could fix it.
And the third option, ideally my preferred choice is to get one of those Android aftermarket head units, and then I don't need my phone at all, I can just store the music on the head unit itself, however with the MMI controlling the air suspension, does anyone know if those aftermarket Android head units are capable of doing that?
It seems like the entire vehicle is controlled through MMI and if I replace it with Android, I'm not sure if they've integrated all of the factory options into those Android ones and I don't really want to lose all of the functionality of changing options for the vehicle if I remove the MMI to replace with Android.

Any input would be awesome. Getting kind of sick of the radio playing the same songs every hour or so haha.


----------



## bANONYMOUS (Jul 14, 2015)

I updated the MMI and it did nothing to fixed the Bluetooth, the first CD (Bluetooth fix) just said N/A so there was no update available (said current version was 950, if anyone can confirm that's their highest number) so it's looking like the Bluetooth module itself is most likely bricked.

However, I did find out from an eBay seller that the Android head units have MMI pass through, so the MMI unit itself can still be controlled as a video input through the Android head unit, allowing me to keep all vehicle functions active.

So, looks like I'm going with an Android head unit and see how that plays out.



Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------

